# JD L120 PTO wiring harness



## psampras (Apr 26, 2016)

Well, previously I posted in a different forum (likely wrong one), but here goes.

2003 JD L120 was acting up during mower deck use and eventually stopped working completely. I read various posts and realized it could be a number of issues with the wiring harness.

Found the issue, a wire had pulled out of the connector at the PTO Clutch point. JD says they only sell the entire harness ($250), when all I need is a plastic connector that matches the existing. 

Any ideas on where to find a matching electrical connector to this part of the front wiring harness, or ideas on how to fix one of these broken connectors? JD parts identifies the harness as part # GY20755.

Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy psampras,

I have no idea where to get the connector you want, but I have had similar problems with the charging circuit wires burning out contacts in a connector on an old Kubota tractor. What I did to repair was to pull the damaged wires out of the both sides of the connector and install a jumper wire to complete the circuit. Used wire nuts to insulate the connections. Over the years, I have accumulated a number of jumper wires around the connector. Not pretty, but it works well.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

you could try an automotive shop that sell after market parts, oil, filters and the like, even a service station should have connectors for sale, maybe.

or you could just solder the wires together and tape up


----------



## psampras (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the recommendations. I'll pull the connector off the clutch and try to find, or repair it, prior to sending $250 to John Deere for a single connector need.

Will update forum on outcome. Thx


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You may be able to get one from an electronics supply. Get a male,and female,and swap the wires over.
Or,as Sixbales suggested,by pass the connectors.


----------

